# Is there a perfect motorhome?????



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

HELP.....Having had several motorhomes in a short space of time, just can't seem to get it quite right somehow. Now thinking of a Rapido, with a half garage, fixed bed, A class.

So, anyone with experiences of Rapido - good or bad - I need to know before I waste any more hard earned money. Also any suggestions will be very welcome - I need garage or half garage to accommodate mobility scooter, fixed bed, oven (not built in out of reach!!), extremely good heating system which will warm up quickly, somewhere comfortable to sit when not in bed, preferably no longer than 7 metres, shorter if possible, fully winterised, extremely good build quality, and some elbow room in the shower room and preferably A class that does not cost an arm and a leg. I may be looking for something that does not exist !!!! 
Look forward to hearing from anyone with good ideas.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lizziec

Welcome to MHF

If you ever find the motorhome you're describing, let us know, we'll all go and buy one.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Lizziec said:


> I need garage or half garage to accommodate mobility scooter, fixed bed, oven (not built in out of reach!!), extremely good heating system which will warm up quickly, somewhere comfortable to sit when not in bed, preferably no longer than 7 metres, shorter if possible, fully winterised, extremely good build quality, and some elbow room in the shower room and preferably A class that does not cost an arm and a leg.


Hi Lizz

You forgot to add 50 mpg .. :lol: :lol: 
Sorry, I sound facetious but as Ken said..if you find one, let us know.. :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Compromises have to be made when choosing the right M/H lizz :!: 

I'm sure you will find something that fits most of the checklist!  

Regards and welcome Mandy and Dave


----------



## 95405 (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, what didn't you get right the first few times? You seem to have your criteria defined, is that through evolution or is it the quality that wasn't up to scratch? 

As you may know the half garage models tend to have a double bed up a couple of steps at the rear, which leaves the bathroom amidships. This seems ever so slightly at odds with the A class requirement, which I understand is to have your fold down bed up front over the driving area. Just how many berths do you need?

Rapido do have a few fixed bed models including A class.

Do be very careful about the payload. Weigh your scooter, and make sure your chosen vehicle really can take it without overloading the rear axle. 

You need to prioritise your requirements; decide which ones are vital and which can be compromised (they will be!). Then you can at least discount the ones that can't do the vitals.

If you can explain why you wrote off successive models I think you will get plenty of ideas thrown in.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi lizziec,
We have owned a Rapido Low profile for a couple of years now and it suits us very well. It is our third motorhome in 10 years, the previous 2 being Swift Kontiki's.
After a day at the Peterborough Show looking around other motorhomes we couldn't find anything we wanted to change it for, apart from another Rapido.
We think the built quality is good, it fills almost all of our needs, and we use it all year round. The best bits are the fixed bed and shower, the worst bit is the table is heavy to move when making up the third bed.
If you can find the layout you like, and the furnishings are to your taste, then I think you will be happy with a Rapido.
Colin


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

Had a Mirage A class and the drop down bed had very dark wood above it and until you actually sleep there you cannot imagine how claustrophobic it can be, also it had a very long settee but until you sat on it for any length of time you did not realise how uncomfortable it could be because it was not deep enough from front to back, and the floor went rotten !!!!! Four years old!!!!!!!

Burstner coachbuilt with garage - two wonderful huge double beds but only a dinette so nowhere really comfortable to sit for three people, two would be fine but for three - not enough comfort. Apart from that brilliant build quality and acres of storage space.

Autotrail - has a convector heater and the blown air heating works from this and it is no where near as efficient as the blown air in the foreign vans which works from the hot water in the Truma boiler - these are things that you don't really find out about until you actually live in the van. Also the washbasin is miniscule, you think you can manage OK but when you actually come to use it, it is far far too small. Lovely upholstery and comfort, and acres of storage in the garage, but the heating is the main problem because we use it all year round and need to be warmish first thing in the morning and it takes absolutely ages to heat up the living area. 

So no more sarcastic comments please, I wrote it with tongue in cheek - where's your sense of humour you lot out there???!!!!

I agree that the door on the bathroom in the Rapido 985F needs to be hung the other way round, we looked in one at Peterborough and that was the first thing I noticed, the fact that the door rubs along the side of the mattress.

I can't help being picky!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

at least you will know that you need am eberspacher heating running on diesel,if nothing else.some of the french manufacturers-Le Voyageur- for example will re design to your needs.maybe some others will,but it does cost.


----------



## mauramac (May 24, 2005)

Hi Lizzy
Not sure why you got so many sarcastic comments - not really like this lot at all, they normally so patient.

I can see your points as I am not only picky, but indecisive, and totally without any previous experience of MH's :roll: At least you have been brave and gone for it by purchasing some vans and trying them, expensive but brave.

Hopefully your next choice will be the best one as you now have so much knowledge and experience. I think the person who can put together a search facility for people like us will make a lot of money. I have yet to find anywhere that you can input your wish list of must haves, or would likes and get a list of motorhomes that fits it.

Good luck and don't take offence by the comments, keep trying, most are really helpful. Not sure I would have made it this far without this website to keep me going. Special thanks to Dave Burleigh, MikeSpykal, The Oggies, Hymmi, Gaspode, Smiffee, Gelathae, to name just a few.

Maura


----------

